# Motley Fool - Thoughts?



## Zoom-boing (Mar 8, 2014)

Came upon a website called The Motley Fool, an investment information website.  Anyone have a subscription to them?  Utilize their website?  Have any thoughts/info/opinions on it they'd like to share?

Looking to understand investing better ... er, looking to understand investing starting as a novice who knows very little about it.  This site looks like it may be something to give further time to.  Thanks.


----------



## Zander (Mar 8, 2014)

Zoom-boing said:


> Came upon a website called The Motley Fool, an investment information website.  Anyone have a subscription to them?  Utilize their website?  Have any thoughts/info/opinions on it they'd like to share?
> 
> Looking to understand investing better ... er, looking to understand investing starting as a novice who knows very little about it.  This site looks like it may be something to give further time to.  Thanks.



IMHO, it's Financial Porn. Designed to separate you from your money. 

Go here to learn the basics.  - Bogleheads Investing Advice and Info

Read the wiki.  

Best of luck.


----------



## william the wie (Mar 13, 2014)

Zander said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Came upon a website called The Motley Fool, an investment information website.  Anyone have a subscription to them?  Utilize their website?  Have any thoughts/info/opinions on it they'd like to share?
> ...


I concur. When possible I use Fool as a contrary indicator and Data source similar to Dent. Old Harry like Motley compile data and fail to read it.


----------



## Zander (Mar 13, 2014)

william the wie said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Harry Dent  

BOOM! Dow 30,000!! 

-then-

GLOOM! Dow 500!


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 13, 2014)

I quit reading their news feeds. I get the impression they've got a bunch of college kids on staff.


----------



## R.D. (Mar 13, 2014)

Another learning source Investopedia - Educating the world about finance


----------



## Toro (Jun 7, 2014)

I never paid much attention to that site but completely shut them out when, at the height of the tech bubble madness in 1999, the two founders wrote a book on why stocks would continue to earn 15%-20% for the next decade or two, and why you had to be invested right then for the long term.  

They had no idea what they were talking about.


----------



## Politico (Jun 7, 2014)

They are like all rich financial advice givers. It is easy to give opinions when you have nothing to lose but memberships.


----------



## sameech (Jun 7, 2014)

Zoom-boing said:


> Came upon a website called The Motley Fool, an investment information website.  Anyone have a subscription to them?  Utilize their website?  Have any thoughts/info/opinions on it they'd like to share?
> 
> Looking to understand investing better ... er, looking to understand investing starting as a novice who knows very little about it.  This site looks like it may be something to give further time to.  Thanks.



You need to find what works for you best, and don't freak out if your money is in the red and not the green a week later.  

What works for me is pretty simple though I am not making billions of dollars.  I opened a sharebuilder account, started looking around at companies whose products/services I like and started looking for opportunities there or in related companies.  An example is that I was interested in Sears, but in researching it, ended up buying JC Penny off a low. 

I keep about 20% in companies that are very slow to move but are steady performers who hold value like Coke and Microsoft.

I then look at IPO's for quicker short-term cash.  I like IPO's that are utilitarian/blue collarish over some pie in the sky that they will make me a 1% overnight.  For instance, I avoid companies that are small tech, or brand names like Hilton Hotels, and prefer things like Harry's Storage Units or Rosie's Uniform Service (made up company names BTW) who are looking to expand.

I then keep money in CD's, an IRA, savings, and some government bonds.  I don't keep it all in the same place, and none of my balances are "Wow!", but it makes me feel like I am spread as well as I can be safely in a profitable position across the spectrum of options.  I also only check my stocks about every two to three weeks unless I am holding an IPO I plan on dumping at the end of the initial climb.

That is what I am comfortable with.  What you are comfortable with may be different.


----------



## fiza200 (Jul 1, 2014)

I think, it is useful for the business.


----------



## TonightAtDawn (Jul 22, 2014)

Totally biased corporate shill of a "financial resource", just as Seeking Alpha is.  Have to be real careful with their advice. Due Diligence is the key to success!


----------



## Toro (Jul 22, 2014)

No worse than ZeroHedge though.


----------



## TonightAtDawn (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh, they are all bad!


----------

